# Rennspiel mit den realistischsten Crashes?



## ZeroHour (24. November 2011)

Moin,

ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Spiel, dass mir die realistischten Crashes bietet Bin ich da bei Burnout Paradise richtig, oder gibts da bereits was neuers mit besseren Effekten? 

LG


----------



## TheMariusTheKing (25. November 2011)

Servus, also ich habe selber Burnout Paradise und finde die Crashes Naja . Nicht so realistisch. Was ich noch habe, und ich dir empfehlen kann, ist Dirt 3. Das ist so ein geiles Rally game, mit realistischer Grafik und die Crashes sind auch sehr gut gemacht. 

Kannst dir ja mal das Video von mir anschauen: http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=W8C9miA5aWY

-------------------------------------
Mit meinem iPhone 4s gesendet


----------



## TheMariusTheKing (25. November 2011)

Sry wegen Doppel Post, bin an meinen iPhone und wollte dir sagen, das es sein kann das der Link nicht geht, weil ich ihn von meinem iPhone kopiert habe. Dann such einfach in YouTube nach ein paar Dirt 3 Videos


----------



## Sasori (25. November 2011)

burnout Paradise, Also, realismus... es ist schon realistisch, nur sind ab und zu solche.... BUGS?!? wo man einen gegner reinfährt und, da ist so eine art "Ecke" fliegt der übelst krass durch die Gegend.
Aber ansonsten, nicht schlecht.


----------



## ZeroHour (25. November 2011)

Dirt 3 habe ich mir bereits angeschaut. Die Wagen sind kaum zerstörbar Da fliegen vielleicht ein paar Teile weg, aber so schön einknautschen wie in Burnout Paradise tuts das Auto da nicht


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. November 2011)

Mit guten Crashes wäre Racedriver Grid empfehlenswert; da hast du zwar nur wenige Strecken und Wagen, und die Grafik ist auch nicht mehr die beste (aber immer noch gut ), aber dafür sind die crashes gut gemacht, du hast rückblenden wie in Dirt 2/3. Zudem macht es sehr viel fun!!


----------



## .::ASDF::. (26. November 2011)

Ich kenn zwar die Crashes bei Burnout Paradise aber bei Dirt 2/3 hast du zu wenig Fahzeuge um alles ordentlich zu crashen. Deshalb würd ich dir auch Race Driver Grid empfehlen. Ich hab dir mal ein paar Screenshots von mir angehängt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. November 2011)

Vielleicht noch so etwas wie die Flat Out Reihe


----------



## ASD_588 (26. November 2011)

NFS shift 1 oder 2. ?


----------



## Micha77 (27. November 2011)

Also Burnout hat schon die geilsten Crashes


----------



## jensi251 (27. November 2011)

Endeutig RD: Grid. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2011)

Flattout Ultimate, keine Frage. Eigentlich hab ich das nur wegen den geilen Blechgekeile, bis gar nix mehr zu holen war, gezockt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (8. Dezember 2011)

Normal sollte man ja in einem Rennspiel versuchen ohne Unfälle auszukommen. Wenn es dir aber um Unfälle geht, kauf dir Flatout.


----------



## ZeroHour (8. Dezember 2011)

super danke für die anregungen, flatout ultimate und RD: Grid werde ich mir beide mal näher anschauen
LG


----------

